
Show HN: Dream Eaters, Fight procrastination one day at a time - ahmedbaracat
I am building an app-game to help one make some progress on their dream, that thing that you are yearning to do. Get your close friends and relatives to keep you accountable and keep them informed by answering a simple question everyday “Did you do anything yesterday to achieve your dream?“<p>Would love to get your feedback about the mockups, the landing page and the problem&#x2F;solution. If you find this interesting please signup for the beta access.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;upcoming&#x2F;dream-eaters<p>Ahmad
======
timwolf
Looks good good luck!

